# Cheapest place to get fake plants for tank



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

Since we are going to be doing up a few tanks in the next few months, just wanted to find out where the best place to acquire plants are. Cheers


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a look around probably in the cheap varirty stores such as reject store doolar dazzler golo and so fourth


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 6, 2011)

cheap as chips around the corner from me are $2.50 for a 60 cm fake fern and for many more lots to choose from.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jul 6, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Have a look around probably in the cheap varirty stores such as reject store doolar dazzler golo and so fourth



+1


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 6, 2011)

They're really nice zacthefrog, think I might check them out too!


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 6, 2011)

type in silk plants and fake plants to ebay there are heaps on there.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

oh cheers guys. 

zacthefrog - wow that's really cheap, do they have an online store at all that you know of?


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah i was going to say ebay... lots of options! try aquariums/pet store as they will have fake plants you can use... but ebay if you can wait a while!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 6, 2011)

I get my fake plants from freedom furniture surprisingly.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

huh freedom hey? would never have picked it


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 6, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> oh cheers guys.
> 
> zacthefrog - wow that's really cheap, do they have an online store at all that you know of?



Yeh go to Cheap As Chips - and look through there

or type in plant to the thing and theres heaps there take you pick or picks


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks so much for the link


----------



## ynot64 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got mine from spotlight


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 6, 2011)

what the hell!!!!!
those plants are sooooo cheap!, at pet shops ive payed $30+ for one that is $1.50 there!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2011)

zacthefrog said:


> Yeh go to Cheap As Chips - and look through there
> 
> or type in plant to the thing and theres heaps there take you pick or picks



for once SA wins, 98% of their stores are in SA, and there are only 4 others and they're in Vic. so the rest of you miss out. At the moment they dont sell online  but i've bought HEAPS of stuff from there, not just plants & vines. I bought resin half logs (aquarium decoration) for my hatchies and some of them still use them now and they're 18mths old, but theyre getting to be a very tight fit for rapidly growing Darwins :lol:


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 7, 2011)

cheap as chips for sure! thats where all of mine are from. i just got a small piece of wood, drilled a hole in it, put the base of the plant in it, silicone it in and they stand by themselves.


----------

